# Phineas And Ferb Help



## Norman3000 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey people! Does anybody here have an mp3, wav or anything that has the "Doofenshmirtz Evil Incorporated" or Perry The Platypus' Chirping Sound the 'Nanganangananganang' sound? i cant find one over the internet can anybody help? Thanks


----------



## bahamuta (Aug 17, 2008)

This is gbatemp. Not nangnagnnagnangangnannsgngnanganagnnagnabnanngsn sound company.


----------



## zidane_genome (Aug 19, 2008)

This show is awesome... me and my nieces love it, lol

I'll download an episode and try to rip it for you... give me a little bit!


----------



## zidane_genome (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok, here's the Perry sound...

small WAV file.

Working on Doofenshmirtz still, lol... they didnt say it in "Lawn Gnomes"... so getting 2 more episodes hopefully they'll have it in one of them!


----------



## Norman3000 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow, thanks men! That sound was too cool


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 19, 2008)

Tis a pretty funny show. Reminds me of the 80s and 90s cartoons, oddly enough. >_>


----------



## zidane_genome (Aug 19, 2008)

Do you know how hard it is to find that damned "Doofenshmirtz Evil Inc." sound?????

I downloaded 7 episodes, and could only find ONE!!  From the "Flop Stars" episode.

If you know the episode name of a better version of it, let me know, lol

Anyways, here ya go!

Doofenshmirtz


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 19, 2008)

it's a great show


----------



## Norman3000 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks very much man! I've become famous because of that clip,many asks me to bluetooth it to them! thanks man, that made my school a better place!


----------



## Norman3000 (Aug 24, 2008)

Also, do you know that Episode Traffic Caper? that show had a very cool Doofenshmirtz sound with a special 'After Hours' sound, thanks again men!


----------

